# 3D It - 3D Print Files



## DSumner (Sep 10, 2019)

After a bit of delay, the fist in our latest line of gaming products, *MASTER BASE COMPUTER* is now available for download. Designed by *Dave Woodrum*, these 3D print files that will allow print out a wide assortment of items for use in your games.

*3D PRINT IT SERIES: MASTER BASE COMPUTER*







"Warning! Mega powered aliens approaching.... the Earth needs your help!"
So you've got a super base but you're still stuck with that hand me down laptop you used back in college... that's no way to be a super hero! Time for an upgrade!

The Master Base Computer is a perfect addition to any super hero or villain base. It is also perfect for a variety of other genres, settings, and interests. This model is printed in two different parts. The first is the main body of the computer while the second part file is the large screen monitor.

The default size settings are perfect for miniatures on the 28mm to 30mm scale. Naturally this item can be resized in your slicer program to meet your needs if your miniatures are on a different scale.

Here’s the default dimensions for each file:
Master Computer Main Body: 78mmx56mmx30mm
Master Computer Monitor: 64mmx64mmx8mm

Many folks often ask the designer what settings are recommended for printing various files. Depending on your printer, your slicer program, your choice of materials, etc. these recommendations can change. The designer tests these files on a Qidi X-Smart (using the native Qidi slicer), an Ender 3 printer (using Cura), and an Ender 5 (using Cura for the slicer). Of all of these the most common option for most hobbyists would be the Ender 3 with settings in Cura. Here's the recommended Cura settings that have worked for the designer's test print using the following: Ender 3 (printer), Hatchbox 1.75 PLA. Please note that these settings print very slow, but should provide you a nice finish with details. You can always speed the settings up if you prefer speed over fine detail.

Layer Height: 0.06mm
Wall Thickness: .8mm
Top Thickness: .6mm (10 layers)
Bottom Thickness: .6mm (10 layers)
Horizontal Expansion: 0mm
Infill Density: 15mm (Grid Pattern)
Printing Temperature: 200 C (for PLA)
Build Plate Temperature: 60 C
Enable Retraction: Yes
Print Speed: 40mm









						3D Print It: Master Base Computer - HAZARD Studio | New Millennium Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

3D Print It: Master Base Computer -  3D PRINT IT SERIES: MASTER BASE COMPUTER"Warning! Mega powered aliens approaching.... the Earth needs your help!" So y




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## DSumner (Sep 13, 2019)

*3D Print It: Rustic Tavern Furniture*

Our latest 3D print file. This one has more of a fantasy bent to it. 






*RUSTIC TAVERN FURNITURE*:

“Hello friends! Make your selves at home… I’ll have a wench over with some starter ale and hot rolls in just a moment...”
The bartender calls out to the party and seems friendly enough. The place appears to be well stocked and laid out with wooden furniture that is quite durable but rustic in nature. The thief eyes the bench for possible splinters before sitting down…

Need some simple, rustic looking furniture for your fantasy tavern, inn, guildhall, or moathouse? This collection features simple to print chairs, benches, and tables with a bit of a rough wood grain look. Made to print easily and paint simply, these furniture bits are perfect for someone that wants to be able to detail up that tavern encounter location quickly and easily.

The default size settings are perfect for miniatures on the 28mm to 30mm scale. Naturally this item can be resized in your slicer program to meet your needs if your miniatures are on a different scale.

There’s several files in this collection. The default sizes for each of these are provided below. Note that the chairs are printed on their sides and the representation of size is for a chair that would be standing up once printed. The benches and tables are printed upside down to ease with the printing process.
Also note that the chairs sit a little lower than the benches. If you want them equal height than either reduce the bench height or increase the chair height (Z) when running the files through your slicing program.
Chair A: 12x10x19mm
Chair B: 12x10x19mm
Bench A: 32x12x13mm
Bench A: 55x12x12mm
Bench C: 40x12x13mm
Table A: 30x30x20mm
Table B: 79x32x10mm
Table C: 42x26x19mm
Table D: 60x28x19mm

Don’t see the size you need? Simply adjust one of the furniture bits above as needed to get the size you are looking for.

Here's the recommended Cura settings that have worked for the designer's test print using the following: Ender 3 (printer), Hatchbox 1.75 PLA. Please note that these settings print very slow, but should provide you a nice finish with details. You can always speed the settings up if you prefer speed over fine detail.

Layer Height: 0.06mm
Wall Thickness: .8mm
Top Thickness: .6mm (10 layers)
Bottom Thickness: .6mm (10 layers)
Horizontal Expansion: 0mm
Infill Density: 15mm (Grid Pattern)
Printing Temperature: 200 C (for PLA)
Build Plate Temperature: 60 C
Enable Retraction: Yes
Print Speed: 40mm









						3D Print It: Rustic Tavern Furniture - HAZARD Studio | DriveThruRPG.com
					

3D Print It: Rustic Tavern Furniture - RUSTIC TAVERN FURNITURE: “Hello friends! Make your selves at home… I’ll have a wench over with some starter ale an




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## DSumner (Sep 13, 2019)

We've got more of these on the way. If there's something you'd like to see us take a crack at, let us know and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## DSumner (Sep 14, 2019)

*3D PRINT IT SERIES: MED BED*






When there's a fight there's bound to be a few wounds. Any sensible super base is bound to have a medical wing. What is a medical wing without high tech beds? Nothing!
This two piece 3d print model is a futuristic looking medical bed. Just the kind of thing your hero needs after they get a few ribs cracked from that last battle.

This high tech device is a suitable prop for a super hero or villain base. The design is also suitable for sci-fi/space opera settings, cyberpunk, etc. This model is printed as two separate pieces that you glue together. The default size settings are perfect for miniatures on the 28mm to 30mm scale. Naturally this item can be resized in your slicer program to meet your needs if your miniatures are on a different scale.

Here’s the default dimensions for the two parts of the med bed:
Base: 57mmx27mmx16mm
Top: 42mmx29mmx8mm

Here's the recommended Cura settings that have worked for the designer's test print using the following: Ender 3 (printer), Hatchbox 1.75 PLA. Please note that these settings print very slow, but should provide you a nice finish with details. You can always speed the settings up if you prefer speed over fine detail.

Layer Height: 0.06mm
Wall Thickness: .8mm
Top Thickness: .6mm (10 layers)
Bottom Thickness: .6mm (10 layers)
Horizontal Expansion: 0mm
Infill Density: 15mm (Grid Pattern)
Printing Temperature: 200 C (for PLA)
Build Plate Temperature: 60 C
Enable Retraction: Yes
Print Speed: 40mm









						3D Print It: Med Bed - HAZARD Studio | New Millennium Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

3D Print It: Med Bed -   3D PRINT IT SERIES: MED BED When there's a fight there's bound to be a few wounds. Any sensible super base is bound




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## DSumner (Sep 19, 2019)

Here's a freebie Dave worked up for use in a modern setting. 

*3D Print It: Trash Bins*






*3D PRINT IT SERIES: TRASH BINS*

Sometimes your miniature battles have to get a little low down and trashy!!! And when that moment comes we’ve got you covered… with free trash bins!
This freebie product consists of an outdoor trash bin in three different flavors: Plain, Trash Lettering, and Recycling Logo. With this free give away you’ll find that each version of the bin has their own STL file as well as a fourth STL file containing all three together in case you want to print all three varieties at once.

The default size settings are usable for miniatures on the 28mm to 30mm scale. Naturally this item can be resized in your slicer program to meet your needs if your miniatures are on a different scale or if you find the bins to be a bit too large/too small.

Here’s the default dimensions for each file:
Trash Bin (universal default dimensions): 16mmx16mmx26mm

Here's the recommended Cura settings that have worked for the designer's test print using the following: Ender 3 (printer), Hatchbox 1.75 PLA. Please note that these settings print very slow, but should provide you a nice finish with details. You can always speed the settings up if you prefer speed over fine detail.

Layer Height: 0.06mm
Wall Thickness: .8mm
Top Thickness: .6mm (10 layers)
Bottom Thickness: .6mm (10 layers)
Horizontal Expansion: 0mm
Infill Density: 15mm (Grid Pattern)
Printing Temperature: 200 C (for PLA)
Build Plate Temperature: 60 C
Enable Retraction: Yes
Print Speed: 40mm

3D Print It: Trash Bins - HAZARD Studio | New Millennium Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## DSumner (Sep 26, 2019)

For those of you who've purchased these, we'd really like to hear a little feedback from you. What do you think of them. Are their any items you'd like to see in the future?


----------

